# pain after embryo transfer



## Nina Jane (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi,  This is my first message, not sure if i am doing this right! I have pain after a day 2 embryo transfer yesterday - 1st one.  Cramping and extreme pain when I go to the toilet - 'number two'.  Is this normal?


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Firstly,







and welcome to Fertility Friends Nina Jane.

I'm sorry to hear that you are still in pain after your embryo transfer, huge hugs. I hope the pain starts to ease for you very soon, I would contact your clinic today if you can and have a word with one of the nurses there. IVF is intrusive and it does take a little while for the bloating and discomfort to subside, but still, i would ring the clinic ^hugs^ 
I see you are attending Hammersmith, there's a chatter thread for the ladies who are at this clinic here ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=236687.0 They are all so lovely, please pop by and introduce yourself, they're very welcoming 

Here are some other links to help you around the site ...

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will find a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

*Keep a diary of your treatment ~ * 
CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and  for the 27th of May x
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## Nina Jane (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks so much Ceri, this is really helpful.  Just about getting used to using the site!
Nina


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Well if you need any help at all, either pm me or any of the other mods (names are shown in pink at the bottom of the home page under 'who's online')    x


----------

